# Symphony No. 1, mvt. 1



## Starmute (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm fourteen years old and I've been writing little piano pieces since I was around seven or eight. Recently I attempted to take a step up and write something on a little larger scale, so I tried to write the first movement of a symphony in sonata form. I would like some feedback (not enough modulations in the development section?) I am currently working on the other three movements and also the first movement of a piano concerto.

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/...0.1&disp=attd&realattid=f_hwzamnez0&safe=1&zw

If the link does not work please inform me, I am currently on my iPad and cannot use a "proper" link.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Starmute said:


> I'm fourteen years old and I've been writing little piano pieces since I was around seven or eight. Recently I attempted to take a step up and write something on a little larger scale, so I tried to write the first movement of a symphony in sonata form. I would like some feedback (not enough modulations in the development section?) I am currently working on the other three movements and also the first movement of a piano concerto.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/s/...0.1&disp=attd&realattid=f_hwzamnez0&safe=1&zw
> 
> If the link does not work please inform me, I am currently on my iPad and cannot use a "proper" link.


The link doesn't work.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Upload it to Soundcloud or Dropbox. We can't access your email attachments.


----------



## Starmute (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry about the mistake, I was on my iPad and that was the only version I had available. Here is a Dropbox link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mku94ylbhagit6a/Symphony No 1 Mov 1.mid


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

plz post on youtbue


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

This is really great. Very inventive. Of course one can say that it is an imitation of symphonies in the style of the Viennese classical period. But if it is so well done as here, then I listen to it gladly.

I've attached a quick-and-dirty-made MP3. Hope that's ok with you:

View attachment Sympony No 1 Mov 1.mp3


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

To be honest, this piece is pretty bizarre and not necessarily in a good way 

You have good ideas but I definitely have lots of advice. Going on a road trip today, I will spend part of it clarifying some of my criticisms and tips and post it on here tonight.


----------



## Starmute (Jul 19, 2014)

violadude said:


> To be honest, this piece is pretty bizarre and not necessarily in a good way
> 
> You have good ideas but I definitely have lots of advice. Going on a road trip today, I will spend part of it clarifying some of my criticisms and tips and post it on here tonight.





juergen said:


> This is really great. Very inventive. Of course one can say that it is an imitation of symphonies in the style of the Viennese classical period. But if it is so well done as here, then I listen to it gladly.
> 
> I've attached a quick-and-dirty-made MP3. Hope that's ok with you:


Interesting contrasting opinions. My attempt was, similar to what Juergen said, to create a somewhat Mozartian sound.
I would love to hear your criticisms Violadude, please do elaborate.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Starmute said:


> Interesting contrasting opinions. My attempt was, similar to what Juergen said, to create a somewhat Mozartian sound.
> I would love to hear your criticisms Violadude, please do elaborate.


Oh ya...I forgot I posted this.

OK, sorry. I'll elaborate soon.


----------

